# eTax



## Knobby22 (6 July 2013)

I've been trying to use Etax because I thought I didn't need an accountant this year, but there seems to be no where to put capital gains and losses from share trading and related expenses.

Can you use Etax if you trade shares?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 July 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I've been trying to use Etax because I thought I didn't need an accountant this year, but there seems to be no where to put capital gains and losses from share trading and related expenses.
> 
> Can you use Etax if you trade shares?




Yeh I use it.  There's a help section in etax.  You may have to download extra files, like the supplement and business sections.  If that doesn't help, ring ATO and get them to show you how to navigate to the right page.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh I use it.  There's a help section in etax.  If that doesn't help, ring ATO and get them to show you how to navigate to the right page.




Thanks. I'll keep looking.


----------



## blue0810 (6 July 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I've been trying to use Etax because I thought I didn't need an accountant this year, but there seems to be no where to put capital gains and losses from share trading and related expenses.
> 
> Can you use Etax if you trade shares?




income item 15


----------



## Knobby22 (6 July 2013)

Found it. You have to tick income supplementary. Thanks Blue.


----------



## sptrawler (6 July 2013)

You just have to tick the question ' did you have a capital gains event'.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 October 2015)

edit - ok now.


----------



## CanOz (29 October 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Been trying for hours to save both the etax 2014 and the data file to an external drive.
> 
> The data file never saves.  [.TAX file format]
> 
> ...




What version of Windows are you using?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 October 2015)

CanOz said:


> What version of Windows are you using?




Thanks man, got it sorted.  

Was copying .BAT not .TAX files.


----------

